# Wrecked carpet



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

Got in today to find Lily has scratted at the carpet and pulled it out from the threshold strip to the (closed) bathroom door. So it's wrecked, and we live in rented accommodation. Any idea why she might be doing this? Had her 3 weeks, never done it before, rarely scrats at the carpet and has two scratching posts.


----------



## louise cat crazy lady (Feb 1, 2011)

My cats do this. She didn't like the door being shut and wanted to be in. Maybe she thought you were in there and wanted company.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cats don't like closed doors.
We had a cat once that made a hole in our carpet near the door.
We now have wooden floors and a few rugs


----------



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you. I'm calling a carpet repairman out today as we went to the shop and she did it again after I'd done my bodge job on "fixing" it.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

My cat did this once in a previous house. Not an easy thing to combat, I tried a water spray. They usually both give it a go at around 4am.

In fact just this morning was teasing the carpet. 10 minutes after I told them off, they were at it again, all in the name of being lonely. I'd let them sleep in if the boy wasn't such a fuss pot


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

My cats have done this to my hallway carpet, it's due to them being lonely.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

jcubie said:


> Got in today to find Lily has scratted at the carpet and pulled it out from the threshold strip to the (closed) bathroom door. So it's wrecked, and we live in rented accommodation. Any idea why she might be doing this? Had her 3 weeks, never done it before, rarely scrats at the carpet and has two scratching posts.


You could try putting an inexpensive heavy rug right outside the bathroom door and she might scratch that instead of the carpet. Rugs are easier to replace than carpets. I tend to leave the bathroom door ajar when I am in there as my cats hate being shut out of the room.


----------



## pixieloulou1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah like the other posters said, my cats do not like closed doors. Once a thread has come away from the carpet they play and pull it all up. I dotted tea tree oil around the edges and do this weekly and they leave the carpet alone. Also note, most tenancy agreements allow for wear and tear..carpets fraying can come under wear and tear hun


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Although read the notes of the tenancy agreement.

Mine stated that kind of damage isn't covered by fair wear and tear, even though the carpets were in a pretty bad shape when I moved in, and the areas in question are in heavy traffic areas.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

malibu said:


> My cats have done this to my hallway carpet, it's due to them being lonely.


I'm convinced #3 cat, Max, scratches holes in carpets just to annoy me  I once accidentally locked #1 cat, Bola in the dining room overnight, he reacted by trying to dig his way under the door and by the state of the carpet damn near succeeded. If he didn't have such a quiet voice I would have heard him and got up to let him out, but I didn't hear a thing.

Ian


----------



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

Carpet repaired. She isn't doing it through stress or lonliness, she wants to get in to the bathroom for some reason. So... we're leaving the door open for her now! There's no question who's the boss in this flat


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

It may be worth keeping an offcut of the carpet to put over the patch where she scratches. It will delay the new carpets demise....


----------



## elenagilbert12 (Jul 19, 2012)

This is a normal cat activity. You can just keep the carpet and other things at safer place next time, and the wrecked carpet can be repaired easily. Contact some Carpet cleaner agency for this.


----------

